# Need wingmaster barrel



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I need a barrel for my wingmaster. the barrel I have now is a 2 3/4 barrel. Please point me in the direction of where I can get a hold of one. I would be interested in a used one if anyone has one.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

If your wingmaster is not a magnum, you won't be happy with a 3" barrel. Although the receiver dimensions are the same, the position of the ejection spring will cause 3 inch shells to hang up.
Or....are you looking for a replacement 2 3/4 barrel?


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

My gun is not a magnum. I want the same barrel that is on the gun now it is a 2 3/4 in only with a fixed modified choke. any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

still lookin for a barrel btw need one with a vent rib


----------

